# MAC Face Chart + Drawing Tablet + Art App = Fun!



## alka1 (Aug 18, 2009)

didn't know where to start this thread.. not exactly a FOTD, MAC Chat, or a Cosmetic Discussion.. I hope it fits here under the Crafts section.

found my old drawing tablet today after cleaning out my closet - I hooked it up and started playing with it. I thought it'd be fun to use some face charts this time and see what I could come up with.. here's a few looks that I did and wanted to share with you all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





These were all done on my computer using a paint program called ArtRage. I'm not claiming to be a professional, these were done as a test because I wanted to try out the different tools/textures. some might be a bit messy but hey, it was my first time!






links:

olive/neutral look: 1 , 2

basic pink - 1 , 2

purple/green - 1

thanks for looking!


----------



## aeroerin (Aug 18, 2009)

Very cool!  Thanks for sharing. :]


----------



## Paramnesia (Feb 4, 2010)

I agree, that's cool.


----------



## Kyandii (Feb 4, 2010)

That is so cool!


----------



## Boasorte (Feb 4, 2010)

that's cool....
MAC sells facecharts?


----------

